# Flashed latest modem and getting weak signal strength



## cloudysky (Jul 28, 2011)

[VERIZON SCHi1535] - So I flashed latest I535VRLK3 and since then my signal never got to full bar again. I used to get 25-33 mbps at home from SpeedTest and now it is averaging 15 mbps . I flashed many ROMs both 4.2 and 4.1.1 and all ROMs getting same signal strength. I've tried Executioner 3, Synergy r155, AKOP both unofficial and official, pre-rooted Stock, all of them getting weak signal. So it is safe to assume that it is something wrong with radio. Can you guys help me?


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

All you have to do is flash back to the previous radio, and see if it's better.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Some radios will work better with certain devices, in specific markets..

Flash another radio.
(Flashing another rom isn't going to make a difference.)


----------

